

File Lockers Stats: Rapdishare vs Mediafire vs Megaupload - diegogomes
http://blekko.com/webgrep?page=view&id=a2b2169d582d9f490ab12ee85dec3564

======
alukasiewicz
Suprised that Rapidshare isn't 2x as popular as the others

